# The Day I Died and Experienced a Spiritual Awakening



## Kenan A (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you to @Tuan Jie for giving me the idea to share this experience with you all!

I hated taking medication but I knew I needed it. In order to try and get off medication, I made a commitment that I will only focus on my happiness. I will literally do whatever it takes to make me happier and more relaxed throughout the whole day. Anytime I felt I was going down, I immediately responded in a way that I think will counteract it and produce more happiness in my life. It was a crazy scary time for me. I came off of medication and did not know if I would succeed. There was a great deal of terror that I would just have to run back to the psychiatrist as a failure and get more medication. I was completely ignorant of any sort of "spiritual awakening."

But it was a magical time. That time I was focusing on nothing but happiness, I started feeling in harmony with the universe. It was as if the universe was giving me all kinds of signs and directing me in certain directions so that I can find the answers I was looking for. As I tried everything in my arsenal to feel happier, I felt the depression creeping up as I was going a couple days without taking any medication for the first time in a long time.
Source: http://simplyelated.com/index.php/2017/04/26/spiritual-awakening/​In this video, I explain my story in great detail and what I learned from this journey:




I eventually ran out of ideas to make me happy. The body just fell back on my bed with this realization that I think I am going to fail. But prior, I learned how to do Vipassana meditation. It was at that point where I lay on my bed feeling like I tried absolutely everything and now I will have no choice but to surrender to my depression. I surrendered to my depression by doing the Vipassana meditation and BOOM.

The feeling of depression just evaporated and I felt so free. At the moment where I felt like I was going to just die, I realized something so valuable that eventually removed all sorts of negative emotions from what I was thinking and next thing you know I am not burdened by depression and anxiety anymore.

The experience is something that I later discovered was called a "spiritual awakening." A realization that you are something other than what you have been identified with for most of your life.

It was an incredible time and I will never forget it.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

I've had the forgetting how to breathe thing too. Very interesting video.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Well good for you. It sprt of helps to accept depression


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Have you lost all your suffering doe?


----------



## Kenan A (Dec 24, 2012)

impedido10 said:


> Have you lost all your suffering doe?


No I haven't. It's funny because even though I had this experience, I still repeated the same pattern that perpetuated my depression/anxiety but it was disguised as "spirituality", "consciousness" and "self healing." I am not depressed or anything, but I was able to recognize this behaviour. It seems like karma is at play again to repeat history until I get to the root of this pattern and integrate with it. Not always a pleasant experience but it provides more intelligence, relief and at the same time it brings me back to the person I was trying to run away from.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Kenan A said:


> No I haven't. It's funny because even though I had this experience, I still repeated the same pattern that perpetuated my depression/anxiety but it was disguised as "spirituality", "consciousness" and "self healing." I am not depressed or anything, but I was able to recognize this behaviour. It seems like karma is at play again to repeat history until I get to the root of this pattern and integrate with it. Not always a pleasant experience but it provides more intelligence, relief and at the same time it brings me back to the person I was trying to run away from.


Check Noah Elkrief vdeos, he has questions to desbelieve thoughts that cause unwanted emotions


----------

